# Does uncooked rice go bad?



## amcal (Jan 13, 2003)

I have two bags of brown rice that say "best by Jan 2007"









Do you think it's ok to still use? How would I know?


----------



## amcal (Jan 13, 2003)

Well, in case anyone is wondering, I cooked it and it tasted fine.


----------



## 425lisamarie (Mar 4, 2005)

OMG I helped my mom clean out her pasta/rice cupboard the other day and she actually had some beans from the 90's







. We found some rice from last year and cooked it up and it too was just fine


----------



## icxcnika (Dec 4, 2002)

What I've heard is that any kind of whole grain contains some oil and can therefore go rancid if stored improperly or for a long time. (Refined ones are supposed to keep longer.) I store mine in the fridge or freezer.


----------



## vioburn (Aug 13, 2007)

Brown rice will go bad before white rice, but beans stored properly should last a lifetime. Wheat stored properly can last a lifetime, too. I read that some scientists found wheat berries in the tomb of a pharoh (sp?) and they were actually still good!! But, the thing to remember is STORED PROPERLY!!


----------



## MiaPia (Aug 28, 2003)

Trust me, if the brown rice was bad you'd have known it. I've had brown rice go rancid on me and the smell is awful. If it smells fine, I'm sure it's ok.


----------



## mwherbs (Oct 24, 2004)

brown rice has oils that will spoil and it smells- and the taste is awful... so if you ate it and it was fine then it was fine


----------



## staceychev (Mar 5, 2005)

Yeah, rice can go rancid the same as oil. Use your nose--it'll smell rancid.


----------



## textbookcase (May 31, 2007)

I've never had rice go bad, but we eat it pretty quickly! haha


----------

